# All time Favorite Classical Piece



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

the most peaceful yet thought provoking piece


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Beethoven's 3rd Symphony or Mozart's Turkish March


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Best composer of all time composing whilst on his death bed, pretty much writing his own requiem.... Does it get any better?


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

also stravinsky's firebird + rite of spring


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Undying favorite. Though there are many, many many many close seconds.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I like many, many, many classical songs, and I consider many of them to be equally great.
But if I had to really choose one that just speaks to me on a personal level, it's this one.

It's just something I can relate to. 
Life is full of pain and existential suffering. This song beautifully captures it.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Gee, how surprising you'd display a Horowitz recording @vivacissimamente !  

Why I am most certainly using him as well! This is the most staple recording that all artists performing this Sonata strive to perform like. It's Horowitz in 1932.. at the age or 28 or 29! SO GOOD. Wish it was in high def audio.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a tie! Love them both to death, I adore both compositions, Both are my very favorite.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have an all time favourite, so I shall pick my three favourites at the moment:


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Satie's Trois Gnossiennes.




Arvo Pärt's Tabula Rasa.




Debussy's Prélude VIII.




Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rachmaninov anything


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

The Four Seasons- Vivaldi; specifically Summer, with Spring and Autumn a close second.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

This is actually my #2 as my #1 was already taken in post #1 - Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## i love jesus and music (Feb 19, 2011)

Love this song


----------



## i love jesus and music (Feb 19, 2011)

mickyj300 you have BEAUTIFUL TASTE!


----------



## BFD31095 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't like being generic, but my favorite is Beethoven's 5th Symphony.






There are no words to describe how perfect it is...

(7:18 = God)


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohh..I can't pick just one song to choose as my favorite! I have too many!

Probably if I had to choose, my favorite would be Holst's Planets, thats about as detailed I can get. I also like some good brassy Bruckner and Mahler to listen too.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Two of my favorites.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

JS Bach Sonata 6 in G, BWV 1019 -Allegro
Youtube didn't have the recording of Dmitry Sitkovetsky and Robert Hill


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Impossible to pick a favorite work, so I'll give one example of each of my five favorite composers.

Vivaldi






Handel






JS Bach






Monteverdi






CPE Bach


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto no. 2







Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto







Beethoven's Symphony no. 7







Ravel's Alborada del Gracioso


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Happens (Mar 2, 2011)

Primavera by Ludovico Einaudi. It is elegant, complex and beautiful. Makes me to smile every time.

Claire de Lune by Debussy is a very close 2nd. Simply lovely. 

Sadly my "post count" is not high enough for me to post the clips. 
*
*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? I can play violin, cello, and a little bass.

Some of my favorites:

Schubert: _Ave Maria_





Bach:





Yo Yo Ma playing Bach: (I really love this piece)





Ave Maria, on string bass:


----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)

A few at the moment:
Shostakovich:




Rachmaninoff (this is just a freaking beautiful piece):




Prokofiev:




George Crumb:


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

I consider George Gershwin to be classical. "Rhapsody in Blue"


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone like bartok ?


----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)

Ligeti anyone?
This piece is totally badass (Shepherd scale ftw!):




And this piece is weird yet awesome:


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't listen to classical- I listen to Chopin
HAHAHAHAHA
This is Polonaise in Ab Major, Op. 53. Heroic


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

@i love jesus and music GO CHOPIN!!!!!


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

List of Classical Composers:

List of classical music composers by era - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Satie's Gymnopade has already been posted





stirring and proof that classical music did not just disappear in the 20th century

and


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Satie's Gymnopade has already been posted





stirring and proof that classical music did not just disappear in the 20th century

and


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

I've always loved Vivaldi four seasons spring.
It's one pretty much everyone knows.. or I would hope so.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Besides Rhapsody in Blue, Bach's Air on the G String


----------



## shashastone (Mar 17, 2011)

Waltz of the Flowers by Tchaikovsky.He's my _favorite_ composer because his _pieces_ make me want to dance like a ballet.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

Festive Overture:
Music page of Goose Creek Bands - MP3 music page on SoundClick
(Bottom of the page.)


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I have some more to add:


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Pachelbel Cannon, gorgeous music


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

One of my favorite duets


----------



## Kozato (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like Vivaldi's Four Seasons and Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Carl Orff or Carmina Burana: Fortuna Imperatrix Mundi I & II. Or maybe I missed it. Either way, both powerful pieces I'm very fond of.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

I vastly prefer the original Carmina Burana.


----------

